# Plaster walls cracking. Please help.



## ads1978 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've got an old brick house (90) with masonry outside walls and plaster inside walls. I keep noticing cracks in the plaster on both the walls and the ceiling. It seems that the cracks that I see are places where it has been repaired previously before I purchased the house 5 years ago. Some of the cracks have been there awhile and some are more recent. 
I am getting frustrated with the sight of the cracks. What is the best way to once and for all fix these cracks in both the masonry walls and the plaster walls? How can I re-do the job someone did and make sure the cracks stay away? 
Also, some rooms have more cracks than others. With the cracks in the ceiling, are those usually annoyance cracks, or do I need to start securing the plaster. Thank you.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 9, 2009)

They are annoyance cracks.  Your plaster isn't going to fall off the walls and ceilings.

The cracks are caused by the house moving.  Why it's moving is the question.  Often it's because of high clay content in the soil your house is built over, or because of frost heave in the soil around your house.

Check out the thread entitled "Fixing Plaster Cracks Once and For All" just two threads below yours in this forum.


----------

